# FOUND: PFD on the road between Pumphouse and Radium



## CSM Kayak Club (Apr 9, 2012)

A Lotus Designs red PFD, size large, was found on the road somewhere between Pumphouse and Radium on 7/22. Claim it if it is yours!


----------

